#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Admission in ph.d in U.S.A

## malikzxa

what is the procedure to get admission in ph.d in USA ........???





  Similar Threads: IIT Delhi MS Admission 2014: Admission Form and Broucher Direct admission in b.tech - 2012 btech direct admission Direct admission in b.tech in bhubaneshwar-btech direct admission in bhubaneshwar Direct admission in b.tech in bangalore - btech direct admission in banglore Direct admission in b.tech in up-btech direct admission in up

----------


## Calvin Brave

Hello,

Nice to meet you.

Obtaining a Ph.D. can be one the biggest challenges of your life. A  Ph.D. indicates that you are an expert in your chosen field of study. It  is a research-oriented degree that requires the completion of a  dissertation which is a book-length piece of original research that  makes a significant contribution to the scholarly community. If you are  going to pursue a Ph.D. you must be committed to long hours of extensive  reading and painstaking research. However, depending on your field of  study, it can be well worth the sacrifice.

1.Obtain your undergraduate education. You will need to have a  bachelor's degree before you can go on to pursue a Ph.D., but you do  not necessarily have to pursue your doctorate in the same field you  obtain your undergraduate degree. However, you should pursue a doctorate  in a field related to your undergraduate studies in order to avoid  having to take additional prerequisite coursework. A master's degree is  not absolutely necessary to obtain a Ph.D; some Ph.D. programs allow you  to obtain the master's degree en route the doctorate.                              

 2.Research your field of intended study. If possible, you  should pursue a Ph.D. in a field that you are extremely passionate  about. This will make it easier for you to put in long hours of study  without getting bored. You can conduct simple research by reading papers  already provided by the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics. The bureau's  website will provide you with information regarding the job market  outlook, earning potential and additional training and licensing for  your field, if necessary.

3.Conduct research on scholars in your field of study as well.  Find scholars whose research interests correspond with yours. If these  scholars are still working and are doing so at a college or university  in the United States, these may be the schools to which you need to  apply.

4.Submit your application to the graduate programs with  scholars whose interests correspond to yours. When you submit your  application, you will most likely have to submit a statement of  intention. This statement should highlight your research interests and  the reason why you think the school is a good fit for you. The  admissions committee will want to know how your work will contribute to  the scholarly community as a whole. Many schools' graduate programs  build their reputation on the work of both their faculty members and  graduate students.

5.Complete your Ph.D. coursework. Most Ph.D. programs require  you to attend seminars and some lecture courses during the first two to  three years of study. These are designed to provide you with the  knowledge foundation you need to pass your comprehensive examinations.

6.Prepare to take your comprehensive exams. Most Ph.D.  programs require you to pass a series of written and possibly oral exams  in order to qualify for the degree. These exams can ask you any  question about any aspect of your field of study, so you will need to be  widely read and highly knowledgeable of all of the research in your  field.

7.Write and defend your dissertation. You will have to submit a  proposal to your Ph.D. committee and have it approved before you can  complete your dissertation. Once your dissertation has been completed,  you will be required to defend your thesis in front of your dissertation  committee and possibly the rest of your department.


Best Regards
Calvin Brave


Medical Education Scholarships In India

----------

